# Moose.



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this news.

My thoughts and prayers to you and Moose.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear about the oral melanoma found on Moose. I hope it can be totally removed before it has time to spread.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh I hate to read this news about Moose. I will definitely keep him in my thoughts and prayers. You too!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

So sorry. Moose is in my thoughts.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear this. Healing thoughts are heading Moose's way.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. Positive thoughts are being sent your way.... Hopefully they can go back in and get clean margins.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Poor Moose. Get well soon!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for sweet Moose.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

How is Moose going???


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I just read this, I am so sorry, poor Moose. How is he doing?


----------

